# iPad Mini in dash day 1 impressions



## dfwtxpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)

Look up the post about the android install indash and get the mounting part of it to hold your mini.

I compared the size of the mini and galaxy tab 7 inch and while the mini is just a tich bigger than the tab, it should work.


----------



## JediSamReye (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm already planning the mount, thank you for the information though, I was just saying the pros and cons of the setup if someone was thinking about doing it 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I was planning on getting an iPad mini but no GPS is a deal breaker. Plus apple maps did not work good last time I checked.

How long does it take to connect to your hot spot and how fast is the speed? As good as on you're phone?


----------



## JediSamReye (Jun 27, 2012)

Yeah I have a droid Razr and it hot spots fine, 12mbs easy, thats LTE for you  You can get aftermarket navigation software like Motion X. However there is google maps but its only a phone app at this time so you are stuck with a crappy image quality or a small screen. But regardless all of that is neither here nor there considering there isnt a GPS chip inside. If you get the cellular one it does have a GPS in it FYI.


----------

